# internet timeouts - charter cable.. help!



## Rich9995 (Mar 14, 2008)

Folks, I'm desperate and have been searching for help on this internet dropping issue I've been having.. I run XP and have a DI-524 router connected to my Charter cable modem. I see a disconnect or drop about every hour briefly, then an auto-reconnect.. I've bypassd my router and went straight to the modem, I stil have the issue. I'm plugged directly into my router, so it's not a wireless issue. When I call charter tech support, they claim the signal is fine, no disconnects from what they see. I am unable to view signal strength from charter. I play quite a few online PC games and it's a huge issue when I get disconnected every hour. I have all appropriate ports forwarded to run the games I play, I run antivirus and have no spyware/malware as far as I know. I just got a new modem from charter and that didn't solve the problem either. I can't figure this out and hope there's something I'm missing here with diagnosis. Thanks in advance for any help determining my problem.


----------



## Rich9995 (Mar 14, 2008)

One quick note here, I've been pinging through the cmd prompt my router 192.168.0.1, my internal ip, 192.168.0.101.. and I'm pinging google, 72.14.253.103.. when I disconnected, in the last hour, the pings all were responding except for the google ping.. which makes me believe that my ISP is crapping out on me.. does that sound agreeable?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you ping google by IP address when the name doesn't work?


----------



## Rich9995 (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been pinging it all afternoon.. when it goes down the dos prompt says 'retry timed out' about 10 seconds worth.. nothing works for that period of time. Then it recconects just fine.. it's been up for a few hours now.. it's only a matter of minutes though and it'll shut down again briefly.. what do you mean by 'when the name doesn't work?'


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're already pinging using the IP address of 72.14.253.103, forget about the previous question. :smile:

I'd say that Charger is disconnecting for some reason.


----------



## CrankyYankee (Apr 6, 2008)

We were getting calls on google issues possibley from our DNS servers. You can still get to google by IP address 64.233.167.104. This issue should be resolved by now. 

As far as timing out, have you tried to disable your router's firewall?


----------



## Rich9995 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, well I have identfied the problem as a bad router.. that D-Link DI-524.. i've had it for nearly 5 years and it finally crapped out on me with these hourly disconnects, I was sure I tried that, I guess not though. Anyway, thanks for the help here.


----------



## athala_425 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have experienced the same thing, I ran an accumulative trace route and found that during these disconnects every hop from my router to the end(world of warcraft) has timed out for 2-3traces(6-9seconds) and then comes back. I also have a lot of random time outs from the ATT lines and charter lines it goes through. I dont know if that helps any.


----------

